# Behind the Jeff Bridges Cover Shoot



## Jerry Avenaim (Mar 17, 2010)

I suppose I'm posting this because it's often nice  to hear the story behind a shoot and not just the lighting and  technical dynamics. Although that will follow in the next article.

Read the article here.






_
Jeff Bridges photographed March 2, 2010 © Jerry Avenaim Photography_​

If you have any thoughts or feedback, I would live to hear it.  

Jerry Avenaim
Jerry Avenaim  Photography
Jerry Avenaim  Photography Blog


----------



## bennielou (Mar 18, 2010)

Kick a$$ shot.  I love the light.  Congrats on the subject and the cover!


----------



## bennielou (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, I just visited your site, and you have mad skills!!!  Consider me a stalker.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Mar 18, 2010)

AWESOME!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## iflynething (Mar 18, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Wow, I just visited your site, and you have mad skills!!!  Consider me a stalker.



+1

It's always nice to see behind the scenes and great to have such a "high profile" photographer here.

Saw your Dr. Phil video and you seem very modest.

Fantastic lighting, but I believe that would be expected.

Is that an octobox or something more? 

~Michael~


----------



## chammer (Mar 19, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Wow, I just visited your site, and you have mad skills!!!  Consider me a stalker.



can consider me more than a stalker. after watching a few videos of his on youtube, and browsing his site i noticed he does private workshops. now....what can i sell to afford one... *grin*


----------



## bennielou (Mar 19, 2010)

I turned my husband on to your lighting blogs.  He's got a passion for it.  I think it's great that you are giving back to the community in this way.  Two thumbs up for you and I wish you continued crazy success!  Thanks again for being so open about your work.


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice shot, specially light is just perfect, cover page


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 20, 2010)

wow jerry, huge fan of your work! here's my site! Tom Groves Photographer - TG IMAGES not even a 1/100th as good as yours but still... im only 17! and have been highly tipped from a few big names in the photography world!


----------



## Jerry Avenaim (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi All,

Something made me come back and have a look at this thread. I am very grateful and humbled by your kind words and praise. Albeit not the reason for my post, I love giving back to an industry that has given me so much to begin with.

Subscribe to the blog, as the next article will be about the lighting of each shot along with diagrams. I'm thrilled you all enjoyed it!

Blessings,

Jerry Avenaim


----------

